# Cat Challenger & 36in belts with cast drivers....



## jakescia (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone see any problems with running a 75C with 36inch belts with cast drivers???

Would the cast drivers cause problems with that wide of a belt?

Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to tractor forum Jakescia. I am not very well versed on the Challenger line but in your case, you have selected their extreme application ag belts for a plowing application that is definitely not run of the mill and more towards the extreme end (the limits of the hp and traction potential of the tractor) pulling an 8 and 10 bottom plow. 

The drivers and mid wheels come in narrow, medium, and wide. The idlers come in narrow and medium. I would lean towards running the widest possible drivers, mid wheels, and idlers to aid in distributing the stresses and loads.

Have you verified with your Challenger dealer if they make a steel driver? Steel in most cases is much stronger than cast iron. 

The bottom line is what would it cost to change over vs. what you are running now? 

What drivers are you currently running now? 

I figured most farmer are no till. I wouldn't want your fuel bill!


----------

